# Kommunikation KSB Pump Drive 2 -> SPS1200 über Profinet



## Etmuss (6 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss für mein Technikerprojekt einen KSB Pumdrive 2 Umrichter mit einer SPS1200 über Profinet steuern. Hat jemand dies schonmal gemacht? Verbingen sind in TIA angelegt. Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Befehlen ich den Status ausgelesen bekomme bzw allgemein weiter vorgehen muss...  


Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Fireman_Frank (7 Oktober 2019)

Ich habe das mit einer S7-400 gemacht. Sollte bei der 1200 aber ja so ähnlich gehen.


----------



## Etmuss (7 Oktober 2019)

Hast du das in Tia realisiert ?


----------



## Fireman_Frank (8 Oktober 2019)

Nein, mit dem Classic-S7


----------



## samhans (15 Juli 2020)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Nein, mit dem Classic-S7



Hallo Frank,
Ich habe das Problem das Ich über Profinet  (S7-410) nicht das PumpDrive finde.
Wie hast du es in der HW-Konfig eingefügt? Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juli 2020)

Entsprechende GSDML besorgen / runterladen und dann in der HW-Konfig installieren ( unter Extras => GSD-Dateien installieren )


----------



## Fireman_Frank (15 Juli 2020)

Hier ist die GSDML-Datei...


----------



## samhans (16 Juli 2020)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Hier ist die GSDML-Datei...


Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Die GSDML-Datei, die hatte Ich. Es lag am Kabel.
Kabel ausgetauscht,nun  geht es.
Danke


----------

